# A question I never wanted to ask...



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

We have chick. It was one of 8 hatched on July 28th. Anyway, a few days ago, something spooked them, and they also fought a bit. The next morning, we found one chick that couldn't walk. Nothing apparently wrong with the little guy, but it just can't walk. It's like it is paralized. We have tried what we can think of. My g/f feeds and waters it several times per day. But, the little guy just hasn't recovered. I hate seeing it lay there, unable to move on its own. 

My question is, how do you humanely cull a chick? I'm a 48 year old guy. I have experienced a lot of things in my life. I'm not scared of dying. But, for me to have to kill a chicken, for some reason, I just can't bring myself to do it. 

Please help us here. I hate seeing this little guy continue to live this way. I know i wouldn't want to. So, how do we humanely put the little guy down?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paul, can do one check first? See if he'll grab your fingers with his toes or if you pinch one of the toes. If you don't see any response then chances are he's paralyzed. You can try some electrolytes to see if that has any effect.

He's bigger than chicks I have had to put down. With them I used starter fluid. Older birds I took to the vet to have put down. Yes, I'm weak when it comes to putting them down.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Paul, can do one check first? See if he'll grab your fingers with his toes or if you pinch one of the toes. If you don't see any response then chances are he's paralyzed. You can try some electrolytes to see if that has any effect.
> 
> He's bigger than chicks I have had to put down. With them I used starter fluid. Older birds I took to the vet to have put down. Yes, I'm weak when it comes to putting them down.


I will have her try this right now.

I don't know what starter fluid is, if we even have that here, or how to apply it. I'm sorry. I'm just really nuts over this whole thing.

I think you mean drink like something like gatorade? We have something like that here.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

She said his feet and legs are cold. She pinched it but nothing happened. I don't think it is looking good for the little guy. 

Regarding culling, we will have to do it ourselves. I don't know that we have a veterinarian in town.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I know what you are talking about now. Something like Ether, starting fluid. I doubt they have that here either. 

I never thought it would be this difficult of a thing to do, when it finally happened. I guess we have been fortunate so far. This is the first time since we started raising chickens back in March, that we have come across having to do this ourselves.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it is hard and never gets easier. At least not for me. All I can tell you is what others have done, broken the neck. The unfortunate thing is that you will have to make the decisions as long as you're raising them. I couldn't tell you how many times I had to do it over the years and some years seemed to worse than others. 

The cold legs do indicate a spine problem and that putting him down is the kindest step to take. Chances are there is someone who raises chickens that knows the technique needed to put him down.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

culling chicks is a hard task, as they are so fluffy and cute.. not to mention took a month to hatch out.. I have had a few that needed the sweet hand of release, and a few methods come to mind. 
my favorite method of mine is the pinch off the head technique, quick and painless for the critter... not so painless for you... but hey, gets the job done
I have heard a lot of odd methods.. i have found the decapitation is the quickest way. never fun, but part of the hobby.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree with Powderhogg,

The use of a hi-way cone hung upside down nailed against a tree and a sharp hatchet is quick... A Machette is even more Sure...

Just put the bird into the cone head first, until the head and neck hang clear through the hole...

Whack!!!

Yes it sucks.
BUT
If you are not ready to cull your birds you should not raise them...


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

Can you elaborate on that "Pinch off the Head Tachnique"?

I soon will have to cull day old flawed cemani chicks...


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Steadfast said:


> BUT
> If you are not ready to cull your birds you should not raise them...


You are right. I like the fluffy, cotton ball side of it. I like it when they have great personalities and love to be held or to jump on us.

Honestly, I don't think my g/f has a problem doing it - typically anyway. I think that, if it comes to a particular chicken that we may be somewhat attached to, then it will become a bit harder for her to do. At the farm, either her mom, or someone else does it when necessary with their chickens.

I will get her to do it tomorrow, as I doubt the new fluids are going to help the little guy.

Thanks for your input, everyone.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

If you dont have a cone (you need to get one) 
But if you dont..
and you dont want all that running around headless horror goin on... 

you can do this....

Get a SHARP broad head axe, (Mine is a Bronze restored Davidic Great Axe) 
Get a board and dig a deep Chicken sized hole.
hang the body over and into the hole while holding the head on the board...
whack the neck! 
shove the head in the hole.
cover hole quick with board until the drama in the hole stops!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Something that young won't go in a cone. 
I use the curved pruning shears for small babies. Keeps their necks in place and one snip and its done.
For bigger babies, a cleaver works well, or hold their legs with the birds chest and neck on the ground, put a piece of rebar or similar on their necks, the straddle with your feet holding it in place and give a very sharp strong tug up. Head off or neck broken, both are quick.
For the cone sized birds I tie their feet and hang them in the cone and slit their jugular. Head off in a big chicken isn't as easy and not as painless as you'd think, especially if you need to do it twice. I much prefer to bleed them, or, if needed, the rebar trick.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

When using a cone...
The Sharp Machette is Always a one strike solution...


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

oif one keeps a proper edge on their axe there will not even be the need for a second swing. your ax is your best friend, treat it as such, embark with it your personality, give it life, keep it sharp and it will provide for you everything you need


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

There are some people out there using baking soda to create carbon dioxide. It make them fall asleep and never wake up. No pain


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

I cull full size birds with an axe


----------

